# Backs On Watches



## jkamend (Aug 20, 2005)

Was just wonderng if anyone had any pictures of what is on the back of the watches. Do they say anything or are they just blank?

thanks

jka


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jkamend said:


> Was just wonderng if anyone had any pictures of what is on the back of the watches. Do they say anything or are they just blank?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Check out `Case Backs` in the `Photo Gallery` & click `With Thumb Nails`









Oops, sorry I`ve just checked there is any O & W`s


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jkamend said:
> 
> 
> > Was just wonderng if anyone had any pictures of what is on the back of the watches. Do they say anything or are they just blank?
> ...


That should of course say _"there *isn`t* any O & W`s"_


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This was the back of my M4: should be the same caseback on all M series.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I know your PIN number, George


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry David - being a bit thick here. What are you on about?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PIN = 3241 ?


----------

